# Damn you Forum



## Dougieboy (Jun 21, 2020)

I can't keep away from the place. I've only been here a week. 
Great little Forum guys


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Dougieboy said:


> I can't keep away from the place. I've only been here a week.
> Great little Forum guys


 What machine do you have? Won't be long before upgraditis sets in!


----------



## Dougieboy (Jun 21, 2020)

TomHughes said:


> What machine do you have? Won't be long before upgraditis sets in!


 Hiya Tom, I don't have any machine at the moment, I'm looking to jump on the Gaggia classic band wagon and delve into the World of coffee from there.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Good start.


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

A classic would be an excellent start. As it gives you upgrade options like PID. 
Make sure you budget in for a decent grinder. The Mignon Manuale at £250 is the starting point or if you can stretch 500 to the Niche it will serve you forever.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

good setup for starters, then later we can spend even more of your cash


----------



## Border_all (Dec 19, 2019)

Dougieboy said:


> I can't keep away from the place. I've only been here a week.
> Great little Forum guys


 Very addictive lol lot's of fun though 😁


----------



## Dougieboy (Jun 21, 2020)

TomHughes said:


> A classic would be an excellent start. As it gives you upgrade options like PID.
> Make sure you budget in for a decent grinder. The Mignon Manuale at £250 is the starting point or if you can stretch 500 to the Niche it will serve you forever.


 I think for now £500 on a grinder is a little out of my budget. The Manuale looks like a nice piece of kit though. I've been watching a few vids on Moding the classic, looks easy enough.


----------



## Dougieboy (Jun 21, 2020)

Stanic said:


> good setup for starters, then later we can spend even more of your cash


 Yes i kinda picked up on that bit. Some amazing set up on here, I've had envy eye's all week 😂


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Dougieboy said:


> Yes i kinda picked up on that bit. Some amazing set up on here, I've had envy eye's all week 😂


 been there, done that

truth is, if you buy big on the first shot, you save money in the long run..but it is not easy when entering as a novice


----------

